# Appalachian 32 Flat model... early 80â€™s?



## Mrs.M (Dec 27, 2011)

My husband and I have a wood burning stove that was in our garage when we moved in. We decided this to go ahead and install it, but we want to do it correctly! We had the stove sanblasted, and we re-painted it with stove paint. We also put new fire brick in, and a need to put a new gasket around the glass before it is good to go. 

We are trying to find out clearances for the stove to the wall ect, and if they can be reduced by using dura-rock, and tile/stone on the walls and floor.
 We are planning on installing it in a corner and would like to have as small of a footprint for the hearth as possible, while staying within safety regulations. 
Also, the stove has an 8" pipe, and we want to know if it is possible to reduce the pipe to a 6".  I contacted the Applachian Stove Company, and all they could help with was to give me a general idea of what kind of stove it is. They did not have a copy of an owner's manual for me. 
Here is a picture of the stove:


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 27, 2011)

Think my friend has that stove but im not positive?


----------

